# ESPN Rumor Central: McGrady on the Trading Block?



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Not sure where ESPN got this info, but the s*** has just hit the fan!


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

I bet this is false.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Damn


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Meh. Probably false.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LINK anyone?

I dont believe it


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

well since we are playing so bad, iam not surprise that his came up but we aren't going to trade him and no one wants him that bad for us to get something good in return to be better off without him so its not going to happen.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

I wouldn't be surprise if he is on the trading block. The team chemistry will definitely change if he is traded. If we do trade him, we better get a good deal.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

Krimzon said:


> I wouldn't be surprise if he is on the trading block. The team chemistry will definitely change if he is traded. If we do trade him, we better get a good deal.


thats the thing who wants a guy that can't carry a team in the playoffs, not a leader and has a bad back?
(now iam not blameing t-mac for all those playoff losts but he still has some fault when you keep losing even when your ahead by 2-3 games in the playoffs) he is not really a leader which i believe we really don't need to go in detail and he is injury prone how do we get someone or some guys that are good in return for him this means we are not going to trade him and 50% can't trade him for good pieces


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I am impressed that BS could even hack into the ESPN website and post this!:biggrin:


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

jdiggidy said:


> I am impressed that BS could even hack into the ESPN website and post this!:biggrin:


HAHAHA:lol: nice, nice


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

It's a post going to quote Fran's blog at the Chron.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

McGrady sooner or later has to go. He's 28 right now and after his contract will expire he has to go.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

edyzbasketball said:


> McGrady sooner or later has to go. He's 28 right now and after his contract will expire he has to go.


well you have to wait until 2010 thats when the end of the contract so hes not going anywhere soon


----------

